# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Επίγειας & Δορυφ. Λήψης >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Δορυφορικό Πακέτο με δώρο

## pas2007

Πωλείται δορυφορικό πακέτο το οποίο περιλαμβάνει:

1) Πιάτο 100cm έχει λίγη σκουριά σε πολύ λίγα σημεία στο πίσω μέρος.

2) LNB με 4 εξόδους σε άριστη λειτουργία.

3) Σετ με βάση και στήριγμα τοίχου για το πιάτο και το LNB.

4) 2 δέκτες Edition progressive HD σε άριστη λειτουργία, δίνεται μόνο το ένα τηλεκοντρολ καθώς το άλλο έχει χαθεί.

Δώρο δορυφορικός δέκτης M-Vision mv8085 Conax σε άριστη λειτουργία, περιλαμβάνει τηλεκοντρόλ και οδηγίες στα ελληνικά.

Ο εξοπλισμός είναι ξηλωμένος και έτοιμος να παραδωθεί.

Τιμή 50 €

Παραλαβή από Κερατσίνι.

----------

